# Congested 2 week old :(



## Emmy1987

My little flower seems to be a bit congested :( her throat and back of nose sounds quite mucous-y and her breathing is quite heavy and snotty sounding which makes it hard for her to get to sleep when she's on her back, it's like she panics and the legs go straight up and she's awake again. 

Any ideas what we can do to help her? I'm guessing olbas oil is a no go?? :shrug: we've tried the nose sucker thing we got in our tommee tippee healthcare thing but her nostrils are clear, it looks like it's further back. 

Halp!!!!!


----------



## kirst1805

It's most likely the wrong thing to do so don't yell ladies.. but when Gem was tiny and like this, me and my mum actually put a drop or two of karvol on a bib and attached it to the bars on her cot as far away from her as possible, didn't leave it there long though!! 

xx


----------



## alocin22

The best thing to do is elevate one end of her moses basket so her head is up higher... use a few books etc... 
Saline drops are a godsend at times like this & you can also run a hot bath and leave LO in the room so the steam can help. 
Hope she gets better soon. xx


----------



## alocin22

I was also advised to put little one in her car seat for her naps during the day when she was congested, but obviously not for long periods at a time. You can also place her in a bouncy chair. x


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi there.

From what I was told when I took my LO to the docs at two weeks old for this very resaon (yes I actually sat in the doctors surgery on the verge of tears because he sounded a bit snuffly!!!!) it is really quite common for new borns to sound like this.

Also, is your LO BF or FF? I've heard that FF babies can be more phlegmy than BF babies and this is quite normal too. xx


----------



## Vee_Bee

We had this with our LO. The doc gave me saline drops for Ethan's nose (you can buy it in Sainsburys but will be free on prescription) and we put a video box under each leg at the head of his Moses basket. Seemed to work well. We also had a humidifier on which helps too. I think the humidity of a baby's room should be between 45 and 50% - we have a room thermometer which also shows the humidity in the room which is helpful so we know whether to put the humidifier on.

Hope your LO feels better soon xx


----------



## kirst1805

New Mrs W said:


> From what I was told when I took my LO to the docs at two weeks old for this very resaon (yes I actually sat in the doctors surgery on the verge of tears because he sounded a bit snuffly!!!!)

i did this as well, was convinced she couldn't breathe properly and there was something really wrong, my mum thought i was an idiot and i bet the doc did as well but he didn't say anything. :thumbup: bless him..

xx


----------



## New Mrs W

kirst1805 said:


> New Mrs W said:
> 
> 
> From what I was told when I took my LO to the docs at two weeks old for this very resaon (yes I actually sat in the doctors surgery on the verge of tears because he sounded a bit snuffly!!!!)
> 
> i did this as well, was convinced she couldn't breathe properly and there was something really wrong, my mum thought i was an idiot and i bet the doc did as well but he didn't say anything. :thumbup: bless him..
> 
> xxClick to expand...

My doc was very patient with me, bless her. She thoroughly examined Frankie before politely asking me if he was my first :blush: I said he was and she just sort of smiled at me and said she thought he was doing just fine. I remember getting him all dressed again, thanking her and as I walked out of the door saying, "So I'll probably be back again tomorrow then?!" She just laughed at me!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

If your breastfeeding have you tried taking dairy out of your diet?


----------



## VieraSky

My LO is one month old today and has had the same problem for the past few weeks. What we've been doing, is using a saline solution and dropping a few drops into his nose letting it sit for about 10-30 seconds and then sucking them out using a bulb syringe.


----------

